# House Insurance - Protected Structure



## circle (15 Mar 2006)

Hi, 

I'm having a little difficulty sourcing Home Insurance quotes for a Protected Structure (the house is also over 100 years old).

I have a quote from AIB (But I would like to better it if possible).
I've been refused from Hibernian, FBD and 123.ie.

Could anyone recommend a company or broker who specialises in this area?

Thanks!


----------



## CafeCulture (15 Mar 2006)

I would suggest contacting the relevant Conservation or Heritage Officer at your local authority. While they may not personally be able to assist, they could put you in touch with a similar owner/ occupier of a protected structure. 

Also i hope you have applied for all the available grants- Heritage Council, Georgian Society, Local Authority, etc


----------



## Ruth (16 Mar 2006)

Mine was built in 1828 (how old is that?). I've had house insurance with Caledonian and Allianz; and never any issue... Just wondering though - how did it come about that they learned your house was a listed building?

hth
Ruth


----------



## Ravima (17 Mar 2006)

you state ' protected structure' - are you referring to a house that is permenantly occupied, or some other type of 'structure'?


----------



## circle (17 Mar 2006)

Thanks all!

I'll try Caledonian and Allianz to hopefully get three quotes to compare.  

I disclosed to the insurers that it is a protected structure when I was looking for a quote. Some companies have it as a question on their forms, but even if they don't specifically ask it I'd imagine that it would count as a 'material fact' that could invalidate the policy. Many of the online forms ask that you call for a quote if a house is over 100 years old and then check with their underwriters before quoting. 

Yes, it's a normal permanently occupied house. 'Protected Structure' is just the term here for what people refer to as 'listed' buildings. A surprising amount of the housing stock in central Dublin is covered by this, see the full list of protected structures here (~9,000 entries in DCC):

[broken link removed]

Thanks,
Circle


----------



## Ravima (18 Mar 2006)

given the advertising from hibernian and FBD, I'm amazed that they have refused to quote.

perhaps you might have been dealing with an inexperienced staff member in either company. 

having worked in both, I was never aware that such properties were immediately declined. 

I cannot recall it being on either proposal form. I think you should call to one of the offices, complete a proposal form and get a quotation.


----------

